# Last 2 night at Trinity Beach or Cairns



## Jwerking (Mar 11, 2007)

Have decided to spend 5 nights in Pt. Douglas for our July week at the Reef area and then return closer to Cairns for the last 2 nights - so that we are closer to Kuranda for our day trip there and for my daughter to fly out of the airport at 6 am Sunday morning.

Have found a nice oceanview condo to stay at Trinity Beach - guess it is quiet area without much amusement.  I personally am totally satisfied - but my two 20-something daughters may prefer to have something to do at night.  So would it be better to stay in a Cairns hotel?  Are the major hotels like the Hilton - says it is on a bay - do they actually have beaches?

Thanks again.

Joyce


----------



## sage (Mar 12, 2007)

Hi Joyce,
Nice to see your plans are finally falling into place.
Most of the big hotels in Cairns are near the waterfront. Pretty when it's high tide but mud flats at low tide - not very picturesque! However, there is more nightlife in Cairns - nightclubs, bars & the casino (if they're over 18 your daughters can go in).
Trinity beach is lovely but a fair way out of town and fairly residential from what I remember. They could catch a cab to Palm Cove or Cairns but this would cost a fair bit.
You need to weigh up what is more important - days by the beach or nightlife!
Gillian


----------



## chubby (Mar 12, 2007)

Sorry to say it there is no beach in Cairns you will have to go north or south to get a beach up there as Sage has said you will have to make up your own mind up to what you want beach or night life


----------



## BondGuy (Mar 22, 2007)

Joyce - what days in July?

We are flying to YYZ/LAX/AKL/SYD, arriving July 20, staying at Sheraton on the Park
flying to CNS on 23, staying at Port Douglas Beachfront Terrace 2 nights, then Lakes Resort and Spa, Cairns for 5 nights
flying to BNE on Aug 2, Marriott for one night
flying to AKL on Aug 3 for 7 nights, 2 in Westin AKL and 5 in TS in Lake Taupo

just the two of us, so NO concerns about nightlife  (LOL)

For our Aussie friends - any recommendations on carriers for internal flights SYD CNS and CNS BNE?  Rest of the trip is with NZ on points, so gotta pay $$$ for these two only


----------



## chubby (Mar 23, 2007)

Hi Bob
There are only three carriers for internal flights in Australia they are Qantas they give you a meal on board 
And the 2 no frills carriers Virgin Blue  and Jetstar you have to buy your snacks on them to get there web sites  just add com.au after each carrier
A web site to compere prices is 
http://www.travelthere.com


----------

